# 87 Maxima cooling fan problem



## Tirby (Jul 27, 2004)

One of my two cooling fanson my 87 Maxie keeps blowing the fusible link. It' the fan on the passenger side of the car. When I replace the fusible link with a new one, it lasts about a day before melting. The other fan continues to work, even with the blown link. Also, ther is a ceramic encased coil of some sort mounted on the fan shroud which is cracked. Could this be causing a problem? Any ideas on how to find the problem?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You've got a short somewhere. I would check all the wires. It will take time, but will be worth it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like that coil that's cracked is your problem.. replace it and the fusible link and see what happens.

check forums.maxima.org and you may be able to find someone with a parts car there.


----------

